# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ایراد کار من کجا بود ؟

## _Aramesh_

سلام دوستان 
خب نتیجه کنکور من فاجعه بود 
اونقدری که تازه بعد چهار روز خودم رو جمع کردم
می‌خوام برای آخرین بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم فقط نمی‌دونم ایراد کارم کجاست کجا رو اشتباه رفتم ...
من کتاب های تستم خیلی سبز بود همه تست هاشون رو زدم در حدی که کتاب تست های شیمی و زیستم همشون ورق ورق شدن و دیگه قابل استفاده نیستند .... اما چه فایده که نتیجه اشون شد ده درصد !!!
و واقعا وحشتناکه چون من کنکور های پارسال و هم که زدم تو بدترین بدترین حالت سی درصد میشد 
الان گیجم بنظرتون چه کتاب تستی باید بگیرم

و اینکه من رو امسال ریاضی زمین زد . ریاضیم بشدت ضعیفه پایه رو بلدم اما بلد نیستم تست بزنم . نکات تستی رو نمیدونم . پارسال مهرماه داشتم اما اصلا از درسنامه اش سر در نمی آوردم . اگه کتاب تست روان تری سراغ دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید 

زیور و واندر لند عزیزم خوشحال میشم به این داوطلب شکست خورده ی گیج کمک کنید ...

----------


## AmirMorningstar

دوست عزیز بالاخره نمیشه که تو طول سال همه چی پرفکت و عالی باشه و یه دفعه کنکور رو خراب کنی. میانگین ترازت در سال کنکور چقدر بود؟

----------


## Farzanh

میشه بگی کدوم درسا رو کم زدی تا بهتر کمکت کنیم 
ریاضی اگه پایتون مشکل داره برخلاف حرف خیلیا یا باید کلاس می‌رفتید یا کلاس انلاین یا ویدیو آموزشی میدید

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام دوستان 
> خب نتیجه کنکور من فاجعه بود 
> اونقدری که تازه بعد چهار روز خودم رو جمع کردم
> می‌خوام برای آخرین بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم فقط نمی‌دونم ایراد کارم کجاست کجا رو اشتباه رفتم ...
> من کتاب های تستم خیلی سبز بود همه تست هاشون رو زدم در حدی که کتاب تست های شیمی و زیستم همشون ورق ورق شدن و دیگه قابل استفاده نیستند .... اما چه فایده که نتیجه اشون شد ده درصد !!!
> و واقعا وحشتناکه چون من کنکور های پارسال و هم که زدم تو بدترین بدترین حالت سی درصد میشد 
> الان گیجم بنظرتون چه کتاب تستی باید بگیرم
> 
> و اینکه من رو امسال ریاضی زمین زد . ریاضیم بشدت ضعیفه پایه رو بلدم اما بلد نیستم تست بزنم . نکات تستی رو نمیدونم . پارسال مهرماه داشتم اما اصلا از درسنامه اش سر در نمی آوردم . اگه کتاب تست روان تری سراغ دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید 
> ...


*شما فقط میخوندی و چیزی یادنمیگرفتی
تستا رو درست تحلیل نمیکردی
متن کتاب رو تحلیل نمیکردی
از کتاب تست طرح نمیکردی
مرورای برنامت خیلی کم بوده
تست پوششی رو فقط اسمش رو شنیدی و توی برنامت نبوده
از تغییر روشات و آزمون خطا هم میترسیدی و کل سال روش خوندنت واسه دروس ثابت بوده

*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام دوستان 
> خب نتیجه کنکور من فاجعه بود 
> اونقدری که تازه بعد چهار روز خودم رو جمع کردم
> می‌خوام برای آخرین بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم فقط نمی‌دونم ایراد کارم کجاست کجا رو اشتباه رفتم ...
> من کتاب های تستم خیلی سبز بود همه تست هاشون رو زدم در حدی که کتاب تست های شیمی و زیستم همشون ورق ورق شدن و دیگه قابل استفاده نیستند .... اما چه فایده که نتیجه اشون شد ده درصد !!!
> و واقعا وحشتناکه چون من کنکور های پارسال و هم که زدم تو بدترین بدترین حالت سی درصد میشد 
> الان گیجم بنظرتون چه کتاب تستی باید بگیرم
> 
> و اینکه من رو امسال ریاضی زمین زد . ریاضیم بشدت ضعیفه پایه رو بلدم اما بلد نیستم تست بزنم . نکات تستی رو نمیدونم . پارسال مهرماه داشتم اما اصلا از درسنامه اش سر در نمی آوردم . اگه کتاب تست روان تری سراغ دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید 
> ...


*سلام برشما
از مقدمه و مؤخره بگذرم جنگی برم سر اصل ماجرا

اینکه نتونستی درحد توانانی و خونده هات نتیجه بگیری مهم ترین دلیلش بخاطر دوران جمع بندی بوده ، احتمالا دچار نوسان شدی و کارای اشتباهی انجام شده یا کارایی که باید انجام نشده و تثبیتی که باید رخ نداده

من باب اشتباهات شما درطی سال گذشته ، مطمعنن خودت بهترین شخص برای آنالیزشون هستی ، پیشنهاد میکنم قبل از استارت زدن برای درس، یک روز یا یک نیم روز رو بذاری برای آنالیز شخصیت پارسالت ، اشتباهاتی که شخصیت پارسالت چه توی زمینه درسی چه غیر درسی داشته رو داخل برگه بنویس ، این اشتباهات رو باید برای امسال یا تغییر بدی یا حذف کنی وگرنه نتیجه سال بعد تغییر مثبتی نخواهد کرد چرا که نتیجه به اندازه ای که شخصیت شما تغییر کنه تغییر خواهد کرد
بعداز اینکه اشتباهاتت رو یادداشت و آنالیز کردی ممنون میشم تجربیاتت رو داخل این تاپیک قرار بدی =* مصاحبه های خودنویس (مختصر نامه)


*_منبع آموزشی ای که برای یادگیری درس ها استفاده میکردی فیبم آموزشی بود یا درسنامه یا درکل از هیچ کدوم استفاده ی مناسبی نمیکردی ؟
_آزمون ثبت نام کرده بودی ؟ طی دوهفته ی آزمون ، نقشه ی راه کلی دوهفته ات به چه شکل بود ؟
_چه میزان نوسان مطالعاتی داشتی ؟ وقتایی که از مود درس خارج میشدی کلا صفر میشدی ؟ این صفر شدنه یه روز بود یا بیشتر هم طول میکشید؟
_برای آزمون زدن هات استراتژی داشتی ؟ درطول سال بغیراز آزمون های آزمایشی ای که ثبت نام کرده بودی آزمون شبیه سازی کار میکردی (بغیراز دوران جمع بندی) ؟ توی دوران جمع بندی چقدر آزمون کارکردی ؟
_مجموع تعداد تست های هفتگی ای که داشتی توی فصل های مختلف از سال حدودی چقدر میشد ؟ آمار تعداد تست هات دستت بود ؟ آنالیز میکردی نحوه و کمیت تست زنی رو؟*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> ریاضیم بشدت ضعیفه پایه رو بلدم اما بلد نیستم تست بزنم


محدودیت های ذهنی رو بریز دور. من که ریاضیم قویه تفاوتم با شما فقط تمرین بیشترمه

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Aramesh_


سلام دوستان 
خب نتیجه کنکور من فاجعه بود 
اونقدری که تازه بعد چهار روز خودم رو جمع کردم
می‌خوام برای آخرین بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم فقط نمی‌دونم ایراد کارم کجاست کجا رو اشتباه رفتم ...
من کتاب های تستم خیلی سبز بود همه تست هاشون رو زدم در حدی که کتاب تست های شیمی و زیستم همشون ورق ورق شدن و دیگه قابل استفاده نیستند .... اما چه فایده که نتیجه اشون شد ده درصد !!!
و واقعا وحشتناکه چون من کنکور های پارسال و هم که زدم تو بدترین بدترین حالت سی درصد میشد 
الان گیجم بنظرتون چه کتاب تستی باید بگیرم

و اینکه من رو امسال ریاضی زمین زد . ریاضیم بشدت ضعیفه پایه رو بلدم اما بلد نیستم تست بزنم . نکات تستی رو نمیدونم . پارسال مهرماه داشتم اما اصلا از درسنامه اش سر در نمی آوردم . اگه کتاب تست روان تری سراغ دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید 

زیور و واندر لند عزیزم خوشحال میشم به این داوطلب شکست خورده ی گیج کمک کنید ...


خب دوستان گفتن 
منم چون تو حیطه یادگیری و متاکاگنیشن تحقیقاتی داشتم چندتا  نکته خدمتتون عرض کنم
اولین مطلب اینه ایا یاد گیرنده خوبی بودی؟ مطالب رو چطور میخوندی؟ موقع خوندن همه تمرکزت با درس بود؟
ببین مغز ما یه ناحیه داره به اسم هیپوکمپس که یجورایی میشه گفت ریکوردر مغزه و خاطرات و چیزای مهم رو سیو میکنه
اگه تو به هیپوکمپست نفهمونی چیزی که خوندی مهمه پس سیو نمیکنه 
اما چیا تو خاطرمون موندن؟ اگه توجه کنی چیزایی رو هیپوکمپ ضبط کرده که توجه فوق العاده ای روش داشتیم یعنی هرچی بوده رو فراموش کردیم و فوکوس کردیم رو اون چیز. مثل موقعی که میترسیم یا خوشحالیم یا قراری داریم که تو این مواقع به گوشی و نت و اینا توجه نداریم و مهم اونه
بحث بعدی مروراته
جناب اقای ابینگهاوس یه نمودار فراموشی دارن که شاید دیده باشی

این نمودار میگه توی 20 دیقه اول مطالعه 40 درصد مطالب از یادمون میره و عملا بعد یک هفته فقط 10 درصد مطلب یادمونه ولی اگه به ترتیب زمانی 5 بار مرور کنیم مطالب تو خاطرمون با عمق 90 درصد میمونه
بعد از بحث توجه و مرور بحث بعدی یادداشت هاته
ایا موقع خوندن یادداشت برداری میکردی؟ ایا تستای غلطتو مینوشتی؟ ایا روشون فکر میکردی؟ یادداشت برداریت به چه شکل بود؟ مایندمپ براش میکشیدی؟
تقریبا یادداشت برداری و تکرار مطالب بخش اصلی یادگیری رو تشکیل میدن که به نوعی ترکیب دوتای بالاست چون هم تمرکزت بالاست و هم مرور میکنی
خب اما در مورد تستا ایا زماندار حل میکردی؟ یا همینجوری و ریلکس؟ ایا وقتی تستی رو غلط میزدی میرفتی از همون تیپ چندتا حل کنی؟ ایا بعد تستا میرفتی کتاب درسی رو هم چک کنی که اونجا هم ببینیش؟
و بعد همه اینا بحث استمرار و مرور چندباره است. ایا مستمر تست میزدی یا مثلا یه روز میزدی پنج روز نمیزدی فرداش میزدی بعد سه روز بعد؟
و البته دوستان در مورد جمع بندی هم گفتن که تو این فاز پیوستگی قرار میگیره جمع بندیت چطور بود؟*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Aramesh_


سلام دوستان 
خب نتیجه کنکور من فاجعه بود 
اونقدری که تازه بعد چهار روز خودم رو جمع کردم
می‌خوام برای آخرین بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم فقط نمی‌دونم ایراد کارم کجاست کجا رو اشتباه رفتم ...
من کتاب های تستم خیلی سبز بود همه تست هاشون رو زدم در حدی که کتاب تست های شیمی و زیستم همشون ورق ورق شدن و دیگه قابل استفاده نیستند .... اما چه فایده که نتیجه اشون شد ده درصد !!!
و واقعا وحشتناکه چون من کنکور های پارسال و هم که زدم تو بدترین بدترین حالت سی درصد میشد 
الان گیجم بنظرتون چه کتاب تستی باید بگیرم

و اینکه من رو امسال ریاضی زمین زد . ریاضیم بشدت ضعیفه پایه رو بلدم اما بلد نیستم تست بزنم . نکات تستی رو نمیدونم . پارسال مهرماه داشتم اما اصلا از درسنامه اش سر در نمی آوردم . اگه کتاب تست روان تری سراغ دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید 

زیور و واندر لند عزیزم خوشحال میشم به این داوطلب شکست خورده ی گیج کمک کنید ...


سلاااام گل
 تو کنکور فقط خوندن درس و زدن تست ها برای یه نتیجه خوب گرفتن کافی نیست
نتیجه ی خوب گرفتن از کنکور به خیلی چیزا وابسته است
مطالعه درست و اصولی
تست زنی با روش درست>>تحلیل اساسی +تست زنی آموزشی+ سرعتی
مرور درست و به جا>>>علامت دار خلاصه و...
آزمون زدن و تحلیل کردن
برنامه ی بلند مدت و کوتاه مدت درست
روحیه بالا و خود باوری
مدیریت درست زمان سر جلسه آزمون
و....
پیشنهادی که می تونم بهت بدم و خودم هم انجامش دادم اینه که برگردی به  روز 11 تیر 1400...اتفاقات رو موبه مو مرور کنی.بنویس چی شد در مورد تایم،دروس،حست حتی
پاسخ برگت رو از توی سایت سنجش بگیر و با دفترچه کنکور چک کن که کدوم سوال غ زدی کدوم درست و یه تحلیل ریز از تک تک دروس و بخش ها بنویس
هدف ما اینه که متوجه بشیم ضعف اصلی کجا بوده که اینجا به عقب تر هم برمی گردیم کل مسیر سال کنکور رو مرور کن و ببین علت غ و نزده ها کدوم یکی از بحث های زیره
مشکل مرورو فراموشی و دوران جمع بندی،ناقص خوندن طی سال،بی توجهی به دروس عمومی یا اختصاصی خاصی،عدم داشتن سرعت کافی در حل تست و...
از این موارد خلاصه بنویس و روی دیوار بزن
خودم چیا نوشته بودم....مثلا این که فرصت کافی برای مطالعه و تست زنی طی سال برای دینی نگذاشته بودم+تست زنی ریاضیم خیلیییی خیلیی محدود بود و به تست های جزوه دبیرم اکتفا کرده بودم+تست برای سینماتیک و دینامیک به اندازه کافی نزده بودم+آزمون شیمی به اندازه کافی حل نکرده بودم +مشکل عمده در آرایه های ادبیات به دلیل تست زنی ناپیوسته و بسیارررر اندک
بعدش وقت تصمیم گیریه.برای حل این مشکلات چه راه حل هایی هست.
تکرار اشتباهات قدیمی=گرفتن نتایج قدیمی>>>>حالا که قراره یک بار دیگه تلاش کنی باید خودت رو از شر این مشکلات خلاص کنی تا بتونی یه نتیجه عالی و متفاوت بگیری*

----------


## .Delaram

> سلام دوستان 
> خب نتیجه کنکور من فاجعه بود 
> اونقدری که تازه بعد چهار روز خودم رو جمع کردم
> می‌خوام برای آخرین بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم فقط نمی‌دونم ایراد کارم کجاست کجا رو اشتباه رفتم ...
> من کتاب های تستم خیلی سبز بود همه تست هاشون رو زدم در حدی که کتاب تست های شیمی و زیستم همشون ورق ورق شدن و دیگه قابل استفاده نیستند .... اما چه فایده که نتیجه اشون شد ده درصد !!!
> و واقعا وحشتناکه چون من کنکور های پارسال و هم که زدم تو بدترین بدترین حالت سی درصد میشد 
> الان گیجم بنظرتون چه کتاب تستی باید بگیرم
> 
> و اینکه من رو امسال ریاضی زمین زد . ریاضیم بشدت ضعیفه پایه رو بلدم اما بلد نیستم تست بزنم . نکات تستی رو نمیدونم . پارسال مهرماه داشتم اما اصلا از درسنامه اش سر در نمی آوردم . اگه کتاب تست روان تری سراغ دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید 
> ...


از اونجایی که بقیه همه چیزو گفتن من چیز زیادی نمیگم فقط اینجور وقتا معمولا ۲ جا میلنگه یکی اینکه زیاد میخونی ولی مرور تو تایمای درست نداری و همش میپره
یکی اینکه آزمون جامع ندادی و مهارت حل سوال توی تایم مشخص و رد سوال رو نداری 
امیدوارم اگه این ۲ باشه حلشون کنی

----------


## Saeed79

> *
> 
> خب دوستان گفتن 
> منم چون تو حیطه یادگیری و متاکاگنیشن تحقیقاتی داشتم چندتا  نکته خدمتتون عرض کنم
> اولین مطلب اینه ایا یاد گیرنده خوبی بودی؟ مطالب رو چطور میخوندی؟ موقع خوندن همه تمرکزت با درس بود؟
> ببین مغز ما یه ناحیه داره به اسم هیپوکمپس که یجورایی میشه گفت ریکوردر مغزه و خاطرات و چیزای مهم رو سیو میکنه
> اگه تو به هیپوکمپست نفهمونی چیزی که خوندی مهمه پس سیو نمیکنه 
> اما چیا تو خاطرمون موندن؟ اگه توجه کنی چیزایی رو هیپوکمپ ضبط کرده که توجه فوق العاده ای روش داشتیم یعنی هرچی بوده رو فراموش کردیم و فوکوس کردیم رو اون چیز. مثل موقعی که میترسیم یا خوشحالیم یا قراری داریم که تو این مواقع به گوشی و نت و اینا توجه نداریم و مهم اونه
> بحث بعدی مروراته
> ...


*با کمال احترام من کاملا با استفاده نمودار فراموشی واسه مرور مطالب کنکور مخالفم
نمیگم این نمودار غلطه اصلا . ولی این نمودار واسه مرور مباحث حجیم و حفظی فایده داره . نه حجم کمتری از مباحث مفهومی و محاسباتی کنکور
مرور دروس واسه کنکور باید طبق راه و روش خود کنکور باشه نه غیره ...
مثلا توی این روش شما باید دوباره نوشتن تستای غلط و خلاصه نویسی و یادداشت برداری مرور کنید درصورتی که این مرور کوتاه مدت به شدت واسه کنکوریا وسواس زا و زمان بره . مرور کوتاه مدت و روزانه فقط باید با تست پوششی باشه نه این موارد
این نمودار و تکنیک هاش واسه خوندن چند هزار صفحه فیزیولوژی و مرور اون کاربرد داره نه مفهومی خوندن 100 و اندی صفحه زیست
*

----------


## bakht

امیدوارم بتونی با آرامش درس بخونی و کنکور سال بعد رو خوشحال از جلسه بیرون بیای
به نظر من مشکل این روزهای ماها عدم تمرکزه
باید از هیچیزی که تمرکز رو بهم میزنه دوری کرد. از جمله اینستاگرام و بازی و فیلم و ...

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> *
> 
> متاکاگنیشن تحقیقاتی داشتم ...
> به اسم هیپوکمپس که ریکوردر مغزه و سیو میکنه
> اگه تو به هیپوکمپست ... سیو نمیکنه 
> هیپوکمپ ضبط کرده ... که فوکوس ... رو 
> جناب اقای ابینگهاوس...
>  مایندمپ براش میکشیدی؟
> *


همون طور که سعید گفت، منحنی فراموشی مربوط به مطالب جدیده و نفش دانش قبلی رو تقریبا به طور کامل نادیده می گیره + در اون هیچ فرقی بین یاد گرفتن مطالب بامعنی و بی معنی  نیست (مثلا آدم یک بار ممکنه یه مفهوم رو درک کنه و یک بار دیگه سرواژه ی چند تا کلمه رو به هم وصل کنه و یه کلید تستی درست کنه)  در حالی که نوع فراموشی و یادگیری مطالب با هم فرق دارن + ارورهای دیگه

----------


## CrdTr-

مگه میشه کل خیلی سبز رو خوب کار کنی و ده درصد بزنی دختر؟
ایراد کارت؟ بد خوندی، کم خوندی، سراغ نقاط ضعفت نرفتی، وایسادی تا اونا سر جلسه کنکور سراغت بیان.گوشیتو کنار نذاشتی، حرف دیگران رو بهانه‌ی از دست دادن ساعت های با ارزشت کردی و...
سابقه نسبتا فعالی هم در سال کنکور در این انجمن داشتید و برنامه ریزی ذهنی دقیقی برای کنکورتون نداشتید بطوریکه چهارروز قبل کنکور تاپیک زدید که ترتیب دروس و زمانشون و... رو انتخاب کنید. یه دوره ای هم درس نخوندید کلا.
ببین اینا بخشی از ایرادات آشکارته که منی که نمیشناسمت با خوندن دو تا تاپیکت دستم اومد.
الان گوشی یا سیستمتو خاموش کن، یه کاغذ بذار جلوت، هرچی ضعف و کم‌کاری به ذهنت میاد بنویس و ببین میتونی رفعشون کنی؟ با خودت روراست باش.اگه قراره سال دیگه هم همین اشتباهاتو کنی بهتره انتخاب رشته کنی.تنها کسی که میتونه کمکت کنه خودتی. گریه و زاری برای کسیه که خیلی خوب تلاش کرده ولی نتیجه نگرفته. اگه یکم با خودت روراست بوده باشی دیگه نیازی نبود از بچه های اینجا ایراد کار خودتو بپرسی! ناجی تو توی آینه است.موفق باشید.

----------


## ahmadreza9001

من چندتا سوال ازت میپرسم و فکر می‌کنم با جواب دادن به اینا خودت تا حد  زیادی به جواب میرسی:
۱. تست که میزدی روی تست غیرت داشتی؟ یعنی دونه دونه تست‌ها رو بررسی می‌کردی؟ اگه غلط میزدی یا نمیزدی مطمئن می‌شدی که راه‌حل رو یاد گرفتی؟ اگه از یه مبحث و تیپ خاص غلط میزدی دوباره میرفتی اون مبحث رو بخونی؟

۲. آزمون آزمایشی شرکت می‌کردی؟ برنامه‌ی مطالعاتیت تا حد زیادی منطبق بر آزمون بود؟ پیوستگی در شرکت داشتی؟ بعد از آزمون ریز به ریز درصدها و سوالات غلط و شک‌دار و نزده رو تحلیل می‌کردی؟ در برگزاری آزمون جدیت داشتی؟ (رعایت زمان و شرایط)

۳. در دوران جمع‌بندی از روش بازیابی استفاده می‌کردی؟ (اول آزمون بگیری از خودت تا ببینی تسلطت روی مباحث چقدره و بر این اساس برنامه بریزی) آیا تعداد آزمون‌های جامعی که زدی (کنکور و تالیفی) به ۱۵ و بیشتر رسید؟ در دروس حفظی مرور منظم و دائم داشتی؟

۴. خواب کافی و منظم داشتی؟ ساعات مطالعه‌ات رو یادداشت می‌کردی؟ برای مکان مطالعه اهمیت قائل بودی؟ (یعنی پشت میزت متمرکز باشی و تنها کاری که انجام میدی مطالعه باشه نه اینکه با گوشی ور بری) به روش‌های مطالعه‌ی هر درست فکر می‌کردی؟ در پی اصلاحش بودی؟ هر روز یه روش جدید انتخاب نمی‌کردی؟ استرست رو مدیریت می‌کردی؟ بین ساعات مطالعه‌ی دروس بر اساس اهمیت اون درس، حجم مطالب و نقاط ضعف و قوتت تعادل برقرار میکردی؟ دوستانی که بهت ناامیدی و تنبلی تزریق کنن نداشتی؟ درگیر روابط احساسی، چشم و هم‌چشمی و رقابت مخرب نبودی؟ بطور منظم و پیوسته مطالعه می‌کردی یا سینوسی و آشفته؟ (مهم‌ترین سوال!)

این‌ها مهم‌ترین عواملی هستن که در چهار حیطه‌ی آموزش، سنجش، جمع‌بندی و بازدهی میتونن یه کنکوری رو بزنن زمین. اگه جوابت به هرکدوم از سوالات بالا منفیه این یه زنگ خطر و عامل شکسته! خیلی از سوالات دیگه هم هستن که تو خودت بر این اساس باید کشف کنی و برای حل کردنشون به دنبال جواب باشی. بعضی از این مشکلات قرار نیست از روز اول حل بشن و تو ممکنه چند مدت باهاش دست و پنجه نرم کنی تا بهش غلبه کنی ولی مهم اینه که دائم درحال پایش خودت باشی. نوشتن همه چیز خیلی میتونه مفید باشه. علاوه بر ساعات مطالعه، روش‌های مطالعه، تفریحاتت، مشکلاتی که برات پیش میاد و احساساتت رو مکتوب کن و سعی کن دنبال راه حل بگردی!
مثلا من خودم تفریحات نامنظم و کنترل‌نشده‌ای داشتم که به درس آسیب میزد. یه بخش به دفتر برنامه‌ریزیم اضافه کردم و تفریحاتم رو یادداشت میکردم و می‌نوشتم مثلا از استفاده از یوتیوب چه نتیجه‌ای گرفتم و همین به زندگیم نظم داد (ایشالا سر یه فرصت دفتر برنامه‌ریزیی که شخصی‌سازی و طراحی کرده بودم رو میذارم انجمن)

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *سلام برشما
> از مقدمه و مؤخره بگذرم جنگی برم سر اصل ماجرا
> 
> اینکه نتونستی درحد توانانی و خونده هات نتیجه بگیری مهم ترین دلیلش بخاطر دوران جمع بندی بوده ، احتمالا دچار نوسان شدی و کارای اشتباهی انجام شده یا کارایی که باید انجام نشده و تثبیتی که باید رخ نداده
> 
> من باب اشتباهات شما درطی سال گذشته ، مطمعنن خودت بهترین شخص برای آنالیزشون هستی ، پیشنهاد میکنم قبل از استارت زدن برای درس، یک روز یا یک نیم روز رو بذاری برای آنالیز شخصیت پارسالت ، اشتباهاتی که شخصیت پارسالت چه توی زمینه درسی چه غیر درسی داشته رو داخل برگه بنویس ، این اشتباهات رو باید برای امسال یا تغییر بدی یا حذف کنی وگرنه نتیجه سال بعد تغییر مثبتی نخواهد کرد چرا که نتیجه به اندازه ای که شخصیت شما تغییر کنه تغییر خواهد کرد
> بعداز اینکه اشتباهاتت رو یادداشت و آنالیز کردی ممنون میشم تجربیاتت رو داخل این تاپیک قرار بدی =* مصاحبه های خودنویس (مختصر نامه)
> 
> 
> ...


سلام متشکرم از لطفتون که وقت گذاشتید و تایپ کردید 

دقیقا همینه که میگید . من پائیز و زمستان پارسال رو خوب خوندم اما از فروردین به بعد کم آوردم . نه اینکه نمیخوندم ، می‌خوندم اما ساعت مطالعه ام به شکل چشم گیری پایین اومد ‌‌. هر راهی هم رفتم درست نشد .*یکمی هم الان نگرانم نکنه امسال دوباره اون اتفاق برام بیوفته و اگه بیوفته چیکار کنم*
و اینکه دقیقا من جمع بندی کردن بلد نبودم . یعنی در حقیقت همین الان هم بلد نیستم . همیشه روزهای قبل از آزمون با حجم زیادی از مطلبی که خوندم مواجه میشدم و نمی‌دونستم قراره چجوری اینا رو مرور کنم؟مثلا برای شیمی اول هر فصل یک برکه چسبونده بودم و نکات مهم فصل رو یادداشت کرده بودم تند تند اون برکه ها و هایلایت هام رو مرور میکردم ولی خب .... تاثیری نداشت : (

حتما ، اشتباهاتم رو که جمع بندی کردم اونجا می‌نویسم 



درمورد سوالات هم 

۱_خب یکسری مطالب کتاب توی درس فیزیک و ریاضی بود که دبیر اینها رو به ما خوب درس نداده بود یا اینکه اصلا دبیر نداشتیم . من اینها رو نمیدونستم چیکار کنم همین الآنم خیلی ازشون میترسم بصورت آنلاین تو آلا نگاه کردم اما هیچی نفهمیدم و برای ریاضی هم سعی کردم از درسنامه مهرماه بخونم ولی بازم فایده ای نداشت 

۲_بله گاج .خب برنامه ای که می‌نوشتم فکر میکنم که به آنالیز بیشتری نیاز داره اما بطور کلی کل دوهفته رو برنامه میریختم اما روز های پنجشنبه رو برای جمع بندی میذاشتم .
الان که دارم دفتر برنامه ریزی رو ورق میزنم میبینم همیشه روزهای اول رو خوب خوندم اما از اواسط برنامه نوسان شروع میشه . حتی تلاش کردم بازه برای جبران بذارم که خب نتیجه ای ندادن . 
۳_همونطور هم که بالا گفتم خیییلی نوسان داشتم 
یه وقتایی صفر میشد اما بیشتر اوقات مثلا به یک تا سه ساعت می‌رسید 
و اینکه این صفر شدنه تو پاییز و زمستون خیلی کم پیش میومد توی فروردین بیشتر پیش میومد و بیشتر طول می‌کشید تا به روال سابق برگردم. البته از خرداد دوباره به روند قبل برگشتم که خب دیر شده بود 

۴_استراتژی برای آزمون رو از اواسط اردیبهشت شروع کردم به کار کردن البته دقیقا نمی‌دونم منظورتون از استراتژی آزمون چیه  :Yahoo (78): 
اما اینکه مثلاً برای هر درسی چقدر تایم بذارم و چجوری به سوالات هر درس جواب بدم، مثلا فارسی از قرابت شروع کنم و... رو که همون اواسط اردیبهشت شروع به تمرین کردم

بحر گاج فقط دوتایی آخر سنجش رو شرکت کردم . دوران جمع بندی قبل کنکور ، داخل و خارج سال ۹۹ و ۹۸ و ۹۷ و ۹۶ رو زدم . 
البته تک درس هم آزمون می‌گرفتم 

۵_خب نه راستش دقیقا میانگین تعداد تست هفتگیم رو نداشتم . ولی الان که دارم نگاه میکنم میشه گفت پاییز و زمستون بین سیصد تا چهارصد اما بهار بین صد تا دویست 
نه راستش آنالیز نمی‌کردم اصلا


این نمودار بنفش رنگ ساعت مطالعه یکی از هفته هاست . اون نمودار قرمز چیزیه که مثلا از خودم انتظار داشتم !!!!


وقتایی که انگیزه ام کم میشد برنامه ام رو روی این کارت ها می‌نوشتم و اجرا میکردم اما برای بعد فروردین حتی اینها هم کمک نکرد

----------


## _Aramesh_

> دوست عزیز بالاخره نمیشه که تو طول سال همه چی پرفکت و عالی باشه و یه دفعه کنکور رو خراب کنی. میانگین ترازت در سال کنکور چقدر بود؟


همه چی بی نقص نبود . 
تقریبا پنج هزار و اینا گاج

----------


## _Aramesh_

> میشه بگی کدوم درسا رو کم زدی تا بهتر کمکت کنیم 
> ریاضی اگه پایتون مشکل داره برخلاف حرف خیلیا یا باید کلاس می‌رفتید یا کلاس انلاین یا ویدیو آموزشی میدید


اختصاصی ها رو خیلی کم زدم 
با الا دیدم اما تاثیری نداشت

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *شما فقط میخوندی و چیزی یادنمیگرفتی
> تستا رو درست تحلیل نمیکردی
> متن کتاب رو تحلیل نمیکردی
> از کتاب تست طرح نمیکردی
> مرورای برنامت خیلی کم بوده
> تست پوششی رو فقط اسمش رو شنیدی و توی برنامت نبوده
> از تغییر روشات و آزمون خطا هم میترسیدی و کل سال روش خوندنت واسه دروس ثابت بوده
> 
> *


بله درسته 
دارم تلاش میکنم رفعشون کنم

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *
> 
> خب دوستان گفتن 
> منم چون تو حیطه یادگیری و متاکاگنیشن تحقیقاتی داشتم چندتا  نکته خدمتتون عرض کنم
> اولین مطلب اینه ایا یاد گیرنده خوبی بودی؟ مطالب رو چطور میخوندی؟ موقع خوندن همه تمرکزت با درس بود؟
> ببین مغز ما یه ناحیه داره به اسم هیپوکمپس که یجورایی میشه گفت ریکوردر مغزه و خاطرات و چیزای مهم رو سیو میکنه
> اگه تو به هیپوکمپست نفهمونی چیزی که خوندی مهمه پس سیو نمیکنه 
> اما چیا تو خاطرمون موندن؟ اگه توجه کنی چیزایی رو هیپوکمپ ضبط کرده که توجه فوق العاده ای روش داشتیم یعنی هرچی بوده رو فراموش کردیم و فوکوس کردیم رو اون چیز. مثل موقعی که میترسیم یا خوشحالیم یا قراری داریم که تو این مواقع به گوشی و نت و اینا توجه نداریم و مهم اونه
> بحث بعدی مروراته
> ...


خیلی ممنون از توضیحاتتون خیلی مفید بود 
فکر میکنم دقیقا عمده ترین مشکلاتم توی کمتر مرور کردن و نزدن تست زماندار و نوسانی درس خواندن بود

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *
> 
> سلاااام گل
>  تو کنکور فقط خوندن درس و زدن تست ها برای یه نتیجه خوب گرفتن کافی نیست
> نتیجه ی خوب گرفتن از کنکور به خیلی چیزا وابسته است
> مطالعه درست و اصولی
> تست زنی با روش درست>>تحلیل اساسی +تست زنی آموزشی+ سرعتی
> مرور درست و به جا>>>علامت دار خلاصه و...
> آزمون زدن و تحلیل کردن
> ...


بله متشکرم باید همه اینها رو تحلیل کنم

----------


## _Aramesh_

> از اونجایی که بقیه همه چیزو گفتن من چیز زیادی نمیگم فقط اینجور وقتا معمولا ۲ جا میلنگه یکی اینکه زیاد میخونی ولی مرور تو تایمای درست نداری و همش میپره
> یکی اینکه آزمون جامع ندادی و مهارت حل سوال توی تایم مشخص و رد سوال رو نداری 
> امیدوارم اگه این ۲ باشه حلشون کنی


ممنون از کمکت دوست عزیزم آره دقیقا مشکل توی مرور نکردن بود

----------


## _Aramesh_

> مگه میشه کل خیلی سبز رو خوب کار کنی و ده درصد بزنی دختر؟
> ایراد کارت؟ بد خوندی، کم خوندی، سراغ نقاط ضعفت نرفتی، وایسادی تا اونا سر جلسه کنکور سراغت بیان.گوشیتو کنار نذاشتی، حرف دیگران رو بهانه‌ی از دست دادن ساعت های با ارزشت کردی و...
> سابقه نسبتا فعالی هم در سال کنکور در این انجمن داشتید و برنامه ریزی ذهنی دقیقی برای کنکورتون نداشتید بطوریکه چهارروز قبل کنکور تاپیک زدید که ترتیب دروس و زمانشون و... رو انتخاب کنید. یه دوره ای هم درس نخوندید کلا.
> ببین اینا بخشی از ایرادات آشکارته که منی که نمیشناسمت با خوندن دو تا تاپیکت دستم اومد.
> الان گوشی یا سیستمتو خاموش کن، یه کاغذ بذار جلوت، هرچی ضعف و کم‌کاری به ذهنت میاد بنویس و ببین میتونی رفعشون کنی؟ با خودت روراست باش.اگه قراره سال دیگه هم همین اشتباهاتو کنی بهتره انتخاب رشته کنی.تنها کسی که میتونه کمکت کنه خودتی. گریه و زاری برای کسیه که خیلی خوب تلاش کرده ولی نتیجه نگرفته. اگه یکم با خودت روراست بوده باشی دیگه نیازی نبود از بچه های اینجا ایراد کار خودتو بپرسی! ناجی تو توی آینه است.موفق باشید.


ممنون از کمکتون

خب علت اینکه توی انجمن اومدم چون کسی رو نداشتم که ازش درمورد نحوه درس خواندن و... مشورت بگیرم مثلا تحلیل آزمون رو با پرسو جو تو اینجا یاد گرفتم و عمده فعالیتمم توی تاپیک زیست بود که سوالامو می‌پرسیدم 
و اینکه آره برای یاد گرفتن استراتژی آزمون دادن دیر اقدام کردم

----------


## _Aramesh_

> من چندتا سوال ازت میپرسم و فکر می‌کنم با جواب دادن به اینا خودت تا حد  زیادی به جواب میرسی:
> ۱. تست که میزدی روی تست غیرت داشتی؟ یعنی دونه دونه تست‌ها رو بررسی می‌کردی؟ اگه غلط میزدی یا نمیزدی مطمئن می‌شدی که راه‌حل رو یاد گرفتی؟ اگه از یه مبحث و تیپ خاص غلط میزدی دوباره میرفتی اون مبحث رو بخونی؟
> 
> ۲. آزمون آزمایشی شرکت می‌کردی؟ برنامه‌ی مطالعاتیت تا حد زیادی منطبق بر آزمون بود؟ پیوستگی در شرکت داشتی؟ بعد از آزمون ریز به ریز درصدها و سوالات غلط و شک‌دار و نزده رو تحلیل می‌کردی؟ در برگزاری آزمون جدیت داشتی؟ (رعایت زمان و شرایط)
> 
> ۳. در دوران جمع‌بندی از روش بازیابی استفاده می‌کردی؟ (اول آزمون بگیری از خودت تا ببینی تسلطت روی مباحث چقدره و بر این اساس برنامه بریزی) آیا تعداد آزمون‌های جامعی که زدی (کنکور و تالیفی) به ۱۵ و بیشتر رسید؟ در دروس حفظی مرور منظم و دائم داشتی؟
> 
> ۴. خواب کافی و منظم داشتی؟ ساعات مطالعه‌ات رو یادداشت می‌کردی؟ برای مکان مطالعه اهمیت قائل بودی؟ (یعنی پشت میزت متمرکز باشی و تنها کاری که انجام میدی مطالعه باشه نه اینکه با گوشی ور بری) به روش‌های مطالعه‌ی هر درست فکر می‌کردی؟ در پی اصلاحش بودی؟ هر روز یه روش جدید انتخاب نمی‌کردی؟ استرست رو مدیریت می‌کردی؟ بین ساعات مطالعه‌ی دروس بر اساس اهمیت اون درس، حجم مطالب و نقاط ضعف و قوتت تعادل برقرار میکردی؟ دوستانی که بهت ناامیدی و تنبلی تزریق کنن نداشتی؟ درگیر روابط احساسی، چشم و هم‌چشمی و رقابت مخرب نبودی؟ بطور منظم و پیوسته مطالعه می‌کردی یا سینوسی و آشفته؟ (مهم‌ترین سوال!)
> 
> ...


دقیقا سوالای که پرسیدید خیلیهاشون مشکلاتی بود که متاسفانه پارسال داشتم و یادداشت کردم امیدوارم بتونم براشون راه حل پیدا کنم 
ممنون که وقت گذاشتید و تایپ کردید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام متشکرم از لطفتون که وقت گذاشتید و تایپ کردید
> 
> دقیقا همینه که میگید . من پائیز و زمستان پارسال رو خوب خوندم اما *از فروردین به بعد کم آوردم* . نه اینکه نمیخوندم ، می‌خوندم اما ساعت مطالعه ام به شکل چشم گیری پایین اومد ‌‌. هر راهی هم رفتم درست نشد .*یکمی هم الان نگرانم نکنه امسال دوباره اون اتفاق برام بیوفته و اگه بیوفته چیکار کنم*
> و اینکه دقیقا من *جمع بندی کردن بلد نبودم* . یعنی در حقیقت همین الان هم بلد نیستم . همیشه روزهای قبل از آزمون با حجم زیادی از مطلبی که خوندم مواجه میشدم و نمی‌دونستم قراره چجوری اینا رو مرور کنم؟مثلا برای شیمی اول هر فصل یک برکه چسبونده بودم و نکات مهم فصل رو یادداشت کرده بودم تند تند اون برکه ها و هایلایت هام رو مرور میکردم ولی خب .... تاثیری نداشت : (
> 
> حتما ، اشتباهاتم رو که جمع بندی کردم اونجا می‌نویسم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*http://forum.konkur.in/thread76215.html#post1739710

*این اشتباهاتی که داشتی و الان خودت هم تا حدودی نسبت بهشون آگاه شدی ، بشدتتتتت ارزشمندن ، این اشتباهات به اندازه ای ارزشمندن که میتونن امسال تورو قدرتمند کنن و درآخر منجر به رتبه ی عالی ای بشن برات ، اما به یک شرط ، به شرطی که از اشتباهاتی که داشتی درجهت اصلاح خودت استفاده کنی و تکرارشون نکنی


کم آوردن توی ماه های پایانی..... میشه با یکم استراحت و یخورده اضافه کردن تفریح های مناسب و تقویت جسمانی و روحی بهش غلبه کرد و کنترلش کرد ، ممکنه چندروزی یمقدار کمیت پایین بیاد ولی صفر شدن هرگز نباید رخ بده.

جمع بندی کردن ، اینکه انتظار داشته باشیم جمع بندی کردن روش عجیب غریبی و جادویی داره کاملا اشتباست ، خلاصه و لپ کلام جمع بندی یعنی مطالبی که قبلا خوندی رو از طریق تست زیاد به تثبیت برسونی و از طریق باکس های مروری زیاد بتونی سطح یادآوری رو به میزان خوبی برسونی و اینکه یکسری از اشتباهات رایج رو دوره کنی برای جلوگیری از تکرار ، این کلیت ماجراست.

منبع یادگیری یا درکل از جنبه ی یادگیری مشکل داشتی و بخاطر همین هم تعداد تست هات و دوران جمع بندی خوبی نداشتی ، این کلیشه ای که شکل گرفته درسنامه نخونید و فیلم آموزشی نبینید و تا میتونید تست بزنید و غیره ، همش چرت و بیخوده ! .... آی نمیدونم فلانی مافیای کنکوره ، درسنامه خوندن فقط وقت طلف کردنه و این حرفا همیش حرفای کسایی هست که هرسال دارن توی کنکورشون گند میزنن !
مگه میشه منبع آموزشی خوبی نداشت و براش وقت نذاشت و فقط رفت تست زد ؟؟؟ !!!!
فیلم آموزشی ای که بتونه یادگیری رو درشما شکل بده عالیه ، درسنامه ای که بتونه ابهامات رو از ذهن شما ازبین ببره فوق العادست ، اما باید تعادل رو بین آموزش و سنجش آموزش و تست زدن حفظ کرد ، نه اینکه دچار وسواس شد و بیشتر تایم رو داد به فیلم یا درسنامه ، هرچیزی توی مرحله و جایگاه خودش بشدت لازمه. یسری ها میگن برای زیست درسنامه نخونید ، بیخود ترین حرفی هست که تابه حال شنیدم ، درسنامه خوندن عاملی بود که درصد زیست من رو از 30 به 90 رسوند ، ولی طریقه ی درسنامه خوندن و درکل یادگیری باید صحیح باشه و همراه باهاش فاکتور های دیگه ای باشن تا نتیجه بده
منبع یادگیری رو جدی بگیر ، یادگیری های ناقص و شکل نگرفته رو جدی بگیر ، توهم های یادگیری رو جدی بگیر !


احتمالا نقشه ی راهی که برای فاصله ی بین 14 روز آزمون هات داشتی اشکالاتی داشته ، جمع بندی و مرور رو متمرکز کردی توی روز قبل از آزمون ، اینکار صحیح نیست ، برنامه رو طوری باید تنظیم و طی دوهفته پخش کنی که چندین بازه ی مرور ایجاد بشه نه اینکه فقط یکی دوروز آخر رو بذاری برای مرور و جمع بندی و اونم که بالای 90 درصد مواقع اون روزای آخر رو انگیزه و حال درس نیست و اکثرن شل میکنن چیز خاصی نمیخونن !!! (*http://forum.konkur.in/showthread.php?threadid=76543 )

*
نوسان داشتن و عدم استمرار هم که دیگه گل سرسبد و چالشی ترین مشکل کنکوری هاست... نمیشه همیشه روی اوج بود و عالی خوند ولی نباید صفر و صدی باشی ، باید توی یک بازه ی خاصی باشی ، بازه ای که توی بدترین روزها هم حداقلش رو رعایت کنی و توی بهترین روزها هم از حداکثرش تجاوز نکنی ، بازه ای که رعایت کردنش میتونه یه میانگین تروتمیز رو نوید بده میانگینی که نتیجه ی کنکورت رو تعییین میکنه

تعداد تست باید دستت باشه ، تعداد تست باید آنالیز بشه ، بعد از هرآزمون بایددددد و بایددد همراه با تحلیل آزمون تحلیل عملکرد دوهفته ی گذشته که تعداد تست برای هردرس مهم ترین بخشش هست بشدت تحلیل بشه و برای هفته های آتی اصلاحات و تغییرات اعمال بشه.... تعداد تست و مجموع هفتگی برای هرفصل بازه ای که باید رعایت بشه باتوجه به حداقل ها و سطح داوطلب ، یکی از مهم ترین فاکتورهای حفظ استمراره مهم ترین فاکتورهای شکل دهنده به شخصیت تست زنی داوطلبه
آنالیز کردن تعداد تست ها هم داستانش مفصله...


*امیدوارم از اشتباهات ارزشمندت بخوبی درجهت قوی شدن استفاده کنی ، توی گذشته زندگی نکن ، باهاش آینده رو بساز به بهترین شکلی که درتوانت هست هم بسازش*

----------


## Ftm_a

> *شما فقط میخوندی و چیزی یادنمیگرفتی
> تستا رو درست تحلیل نمیکردی
> متن کتاب رو تحلیل نمیکردی
> از کتاب تست طرح نمیکردی
> مرورای برنامت خیلی کم بوده
> تست پوششی رو فقط اسمش رو شنیدی و توی برنامت نبوده
> از تغییر روشات و آزمون خطا هم میترسیدی و کل سال روش خوندنت واسه دروس ثابت بوده
> 
> *


سلام میشه درمورد تست پوششی توضیح بدید؟

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Aramesh_


سلام دوستان 
خب نتیجه کنکور من فاجعه بود 
اونقدری که تازه بعد چهار روز خودم رو جمع کردم
می‌خوام برای آخرین بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم فقط نمی‌دونم ایراد کارم کجاست کجا رو اشتباه رفتم ...
من کتاب های تستم خیلی سبز بود همه تست هاشون رو زدم در حدی که کتاب تست های شیمی و زیستم همشون ورق ورق شدن و دیگه قابل استفاده نیستند .... اما چه فایده که نتیجه اشون شد ده درصد !!!
و واقعا وحشتناکه چون من کنکور های پارسال و هم که زدم تو بدترین بدترین حالت سی درصد میشد 
الان گیجم بنظرتون چه کتاب تستی باید بگیرم

و اینکه من رو امسال ریاضی زمین زد . ریاضیم بشدت ضعیفه پایه رو بلدم اما بلد نیستم تست بزنم . نکات تستی رو نمیدونم . پارسال مهرماه داشتم اما اصلا از درسنامه اش سر در نمی آوردم . اگه کتاب تست روان تری سراغ دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید 

زیور و واندر لند عزیزم خوشحال میشم به این داوطلب شکست خورده ی گیج کمک کنید ...


سلام 

ایراد اول شما همینه که فکر میکنید مشکل از منابع شما بوده در صورتی که غالب بچه ها از یکسری منابع مشترک استفاده میکنند
اگر در طی سال واقعا منظم و پیوسته و البته به مقدار کافی مطالعه داشتید و باز هم نتیجه نگرفتید قطعا توی برنامه ریزی و تست زنی و مرور شما اشکالات اساسی وجود داره
ورق ورق شدن کتابا معیار خوبی واسه این که مطالعه خوبی واسه کنکور داشتید نیست  کتابای من الان اکثرا تمیز هستن یعنی این دلیلی هست که من درس نخوندم ؟ 

اینطوری نمیشه چیزی گفت و نسخه پیچید
اگر هم کسی چیزی بگه یه سری پیشنهادات کلی و عمومیه که دردی از شما دوا نمیکنه
باید نحوه مطالعه و برنامه ریزی و تست زنی و مرورتون رو بگید تا بشه اشکالات کارتون رو پیدا کرد*

----------


## Farshad6

> *شما فقط میخوندی و چیزی یادنمیگرفتی
> تستا رو درست تحلیل نمیکردی
> متن کتاب رو تحلیل نمیکردی
> از کتاب تست طرح نمیکردی
> مرورای برنامت خیلی کم بوده
> تست پوششی رو فقط اسمش رو شنیدی و توی برنامت نبوده
> از تغییر روشات و آزمون خطا هم میترسیدی و کل سال روش خوندنت واسه دروس ثابت بوده
> 
> *


امکان داره راجب تحلیل تست و تست پوششی یکم توضیح بدین

----------


## Bookworm81

یه حرفی بهت میزنم
گوش کنی پشیمون نمیشی
از فروم، تلگرام، اینستاگرام و ..... بکن و برو. 
بخدا من دور اینا نیومدم چند ماه، و هیچیمم نشد. اگه این کارو نمیکردم این رتبه رو هم نمی آوردم. 
تعداد تستت هم فکر کنم کم بوده. سعی کن اصولی ببریش بالا.
ایرادات رو با مشاور رفع کن نه با فروم و نت.
امیدوارم خبر رتبه‌ی خوبت رو سال دیکه ابن موقع بهمون بدی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام میشه درمورد تست پوششی توضیح بدید؟


*سلام
تست پوششی یعنی تست زدن از مباحث پوشش داده شده قبلی ( چه روز گذشته چه هفته گذشته)
کی بزنیم ؟ 1.هر روز 10 تا 15 دقیقه ابتدای مطالعه اون درس باید تست پوششی روز گذشته همون درس زده بشه 2.آخر هفته همه تستای نشان دار آزمون گرفته بشه + یه آزمون غیرحضوری که تست جدید باشه
از کجا پوششی بزنیم ؟ 1. تستای تکراری شامل : تستای نشان دار روز گذشته 2. تستای جدید شامل : تستای مبحث تکراری دیروز و ضریبی که کار نشده (مثلا دیروز زیت ضریب زوج تست زدین امروز فردا رو برای پوششی میزنین)
اولویت با کدومه ؟ اول تستای تکراری . اگه زمان مونده بود میرین سراغ تست جدید . بیشتر از 10 15 دقیقه پوششی کار کردن شما رو از پیشروی عقب میندازه . پس به اندازه کار کنین*

----------


## Saeed79

> امکان داره راجب تحلیل تست و تست پوششی یکم توضیح بدین


*تحلیل تست 2 شیوه داره
1. مخصوص دانش آموزای ضعیف : خط گرفتن از پاسخنامه ==> یعنی هر تستی بلد نبودین نرید پاسخنامه رو از اول تا آخر بخونین بعد برگردین کپی پیستش کنین ! خودتون تا جایی که شد رد گزینه میکنین و راه حل رو جلو میبرین . یه جا گیر میکنین و حل نمیشه . میرین همونجا رو گیرتون رو با پاسخنامه برطرف میکنین بعد برمیگردین باز بقیه تست رو حل میکنین
2. مخصوص دانش آموزای متوسط و قوی : خط گرفتن از درسنامه و کتاب ==> وقتی یه جای تست گیر کردین به جای چک کردن پاسخنامه میرین سراغ کتاب یا درسنامه , گیر اون بخش رو برطرف میکنین و بعد برمیگردین بقیه تست رو حل میکنین

این میشه شیوه درست تحلیل تست . 99 درصد بچه ها تا یه تست رو نمیتونن حل کنن میرن پاسخنامه رو میخونن برمیگردن همون راه حل رو عینا رو چک نویس کپی پیست میکنن 
یا یه تست رو میخونن همون گزینه 1 رو بررسی میکنن میزنن و اگه درست بود تموم ! هر 4 تا گزینه تست باید بررسی بشه چه درست چه غلط*

*
تست پوششی یعنی تست زدن از مباحث پوشش داده شده قبلی ( چه روز گذشته چه هفته گذشته)
کی  بزنیم ؟ 1.هر روز 10 تا 15 دقیقه ابتدای مطالعه اون درس باید تست پوششی  روز گذشته همون درس زده بشه 2.آخر هفته همه تستای نشان دار آزمون گرفته بشه  + یه آزمون غیرحضوری که تست جدید باشه
از کجا پوششی بزنیم ؟ 1. تستای  تکراری شامل : تستای نشان دار روز گذشته 2. تستای جدید شامل : تستای مبحث  تکراری دیروز و ضریبی که کار نشده (مثلا دیروز زیت ضریب زوج تست زدین امروز  فردا رو برای پوششی میزنین)
اولویت با کدومه ؟ اول تستای تکراری . اگه  زمان مونده بود میرین سراغ تست جدید . بیشتر از 10 15 دقیقه پوششی کار کردن  شما رو از پیشروی عقب میندازه . پس به اندازه کار کنین*

----------


## hossein1399

> *تحلیل تست 2 شیوه داره
> 1. مخصوص دانش آموزای ضعیف : خط گرفتن از پاسخنامه ==> یعنی هر تستی بلد نبودین نرید پاسخنامه رو از اول تا آخر بخونین بعد برگردین کپی پیستش کنین ! خودتون تا جایی که شد رد گزینه میکنین و راه حل رو جلو میبرین . یه جا گیر میکنین و حل نمیشه . میرین همونجا رو گیرتون رو با پاسخنامه برطرف میکنین بعد برمیگردین باز بقیه تست رو حل میکنین
> 2. مخصوص دانش آموزای متوسط و قوی : خط گرفتن از درسنامه و کتاب ==> وقتی یه جای تست گیر کردین به جای چک کردن پاسخنامه میرین سراغ کتاب یا درسنامه , گیر اون بخش رو برطرف میکنین و بعد برمیگردین بقیه تست رو حل میکنین
> 
> این میشه شیوه درست تحلیل تست . 99 درصد بچه ها تا یه تست رو نمیتونن حل کنن میرن پاسخنامه رو میخونن برمیگردن همون راه حل رو عینا رو چک نویس کپی پیست میکنن 
> یا یه تست رو میخونن همون گزینه 1 رو بررسی میکنن میزنن و اگه درست بود تموم ! هر 4 تا گزینه تست باید بررسی بشه چه درست چه غلط*
> 
> *
> تست پوششی یعنی تست زدن از مباحث پوشش داده شده قبلی ( چه روز گذشته چه هفته گذشته)
> ...


این تست زدن پوششی فقط مخصوص زیست هست یا مخصوص دوران جمع بندی؟ یا از الان که میخونیم هر روز 10 دقیقه تست پوششی بزنیم.
 روش مطالعه دروس رو اگر تاپیک بزنین بگین یا اگر تاپیکی یا سایتی هست که درست گفته نشونش بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## Saeed79

> این تست زدن پوششی فقط مخصوص زیست هست یا مخصوص دوران جمع بندی؟ یا از الان که میخونیم هر روز 10 دقیقه تست پوششی بزنیم.
>  روش مطالعه دروس رو اگر تاپیک بزنین بگین یا اگر تاپیکی یا سایتی هست که درست گفته نشونش بدین ممنون میشم


*
نه مخصوص همین الان و همه دروسه !
هر درس برنامه 10 دقیقه اولش باید نشان دارای روز گذشته کار بشه
واسه روش مطالعه از طریق پیدی لینک کانالم رو بگیرین کامل توضیح دادم
*

----------


## Lilamir

> *
> نه مخصوص همین الان و همه دروسه !
> هر درس برنامه 10 دقیقه اولش باید نشان دارای روز گذشته کار بشه
> واسه روش مطالعه از طریق پیدی لینک کانالم رو بگیرین کامل توضیح دادم
> *


پیدی کجاست ؟

----------


## navidsaba

> یه حرفی بهت میزنم
> گوش کنی پشیمون نمیشی
> از فروم، تلگرام، اینستاگرام و ..... بکن و برو. 
> بخدا من دور اینا نیومدم چند ماه، و هیچیمم نشد. اگه این کارو نمیکردم این رتبه رو هم نمی آوردم. 
> تعداد تستت هم فکر کنم کم بوده. سعی کن اصولی ببریش بالا.
> ایرادات رو با مشاور رفع کن نه با فروم و نت.
> امیدوارم خبر رتبه‌ی خوبت رو سال دیکه ابن موقع بهمون بدی


سلام دوست عزیز نسخه ای که برای خودتون میپیچینو نمیتونین برا بقیه بپیچیم من امسال بعد از کنکورم به این سایت اومدم ولی تو طول سال به عنوان مهمان همیشه میومدم حس میکنم تنها چیزی که باعث شد من از زمین پاشم و برای شروع مجدد بخونم همین سایت بود واینکه میدیدم یه سری آدما تونستن تو سال دوم موفق باشن

----------

